# Raid + und ATA/SATA-Konverter?!



## Hawkster (22. August 2006)

Hi all,

mir liegt eine ganz große Frage auf dem Herzen.

Es geht darum, ich habe hier nen Rechner, der ATA-Schnittstellen unterstützt.

So, nun habe ich hier 3 SATA-Festplatten, diese möchte ich als Raid laufen lassen. (Also nur 2 davon)

Wie stell ich das nun am intelligentesten an, und welche hardware würde ich benötigen.

Habe selbst mit raid noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt.

MFG
Hawkster


----------



## Caliterra (23. August 2006)

Ich würde mal meinen Du benötigst einen RAID-Controller mit S-ATA Unterstützung, als PCI-Steckkarte oder PCI-E Steckkarte (ja nach Mainboard). 

Tipps: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat...&asuch=sata&asd=on&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+

Wobei die Firma Promise mir positive bekannt ist.


----------



## Hawkster (24. August 2006)

d.h. also, das diese (in meinem Fall PCI) Karte einfach aufgesteckt wird, 2 identische S-ATA-HDDs auf die Karte gesteckt werden und das OS das dann einfach als ein Laufwerk im Windoof erkennt?

Wenn ja, dann such ich genau das =)


----------



## AngstHab (24. August 2006)

So einfach ist das nicht!
Musst erst noch im nem Sub-Bios alles einstellen und es kann Probleme mit Treiber geben!
Es ist ganz einfach, billige Sata-Raid-Karten bzw. die meisten Mainboards erstellen ein s.g. Softwareraid, sprich das Raid wird so zu sgane emuliert! Dies wirkt sich leider negativ auf die Performence aus und Treiber werden leider auch gebraucht! + Kombilation bei Linux!
Bei teureren Exemplaren der Gattung Sata-Raid-Karte werden die Festplatten als Hardware erkannt! Sprich es sind keine Treiber nötig!

Das zu deiner Frage

mfg AngstHab


----------



## Hawkster (24. August 2006)

Hmm...was wäre nun in meinem Fall die beste Alternative?

Die entsprechenden Ordner der Festplatte mit einem art "Software-Raid-Programm" jede Stunde auf deiner anderen Festplatte auszulagern, oder?

MFG Hawkster


----------



## AngstHab (24. August 2006)

Großes Problem, einfache Antwort:

Kauf dir nen Hülle für ne Externe Festplatte, gibts auch für SATA-Festplatten !

mfg AngstHab


----------



## Hawkster (24. August 2006)

Du meinst nen S-ATA USB-Kasten? Wäre ne möglichkeit, muss dazu erst ne Software haben, wo ein "Abbild" der Dateien auf den USB-Kasten überträgt, das automatisch jede Stunde, und wenn 5 erstellt worden sind autom. das älteste gelöscht wird =)


----------



## AngstHab (24. August 2006)

Oder du kaufst dir n Mainboard mit Raid-Controller.
Leider kommst du da nicht um ne Neuinstallation rum   !

mfg AngstHab


----------

